# Shimano Bantam Oil?



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Anybody know a site or place where I can buy this? I'd prefer to use this in my shimano's and no other type of lube - Bryon


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DE82 said:


> Anybody know a site or place where I can buy this? I'd prefer to use this in my shimano's and no other type of lube - Bryon


 
Sorry, but I just have to... I like the Quantum Hot Sauce.  An no other type of lube.

You just knew someone would post another brand... so I got it out of the way for you.

I was just reading some other sites on this oil (hey, I'm bored!!). A couple different guys said they called Shimano customer service (877-577-0600) asking where to get it and the service guy sent them the oil for free. Might be worth the call!!!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Sorry, but I just have to... I like the Quantum Hot Sauce.  An no other type of lube.
> 
> You just knew someone would post another brand... so I got it out of the way for you.
> 
> I was just reading some other sites on this oil (hey, I'm bored!!). A couple different guys said they called Shimano customer service asking where to get it and the service guy sent them the oil for free. Might be worth the call!!!


Thanks Mike, my understanding it that hot sauce and shimano oil are two different types of lube. I could be wrong but that's my understanding.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll second the hot sauce
Mostly because I can buy it and it's been working for me.

Every thing that I've read about the Shimano Bantum oil shows
most people say or think it's just straight mineral oil?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ManxFishing said:


> I'll second the hot sauce
> Mostly because I can buy it and it's been working for me.
> 
> Every thing that I've read about the Shimano Bantum oil shows
> most people say or think it's just straight mineral oil?


That's what I read as well. People are going to have to help me out here because I know just about ZERO about lubes and machinery.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Here we go
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineral_oil

More or less it's a oil that doesn't absorb water from the air and it's cheap.
(Baby oil is mineral oil that smells nice)


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

ManxFishing said:


> I'll second the hot sauce
> Mostly because I can buy it and it's been working for me.
> 
> Every thing that I've read about the Shimano Bantum oil shows
> most people say or think it's just straight mineral oil?


 
As I recall wasent the Hotsauce supposed to have a bonding agent in it? thus the so called permanant lubrication? 
I really like the oil, it is in a handy easy to use and spill bottle, but it works sweet! 
The grease i have found to be the best ive used, havent tried the shimano cause once I got me mit's on sum SAUCE i's b lookin no further! 

ha ha ha how ya's like that Robert!


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's the read on the hot sauce

"Properly lubricating your reel with Quantum Hot Sauce Reel Lube will add years of use to moving parts and extra yards of casting distance. The engineers at Quantum worked with lubrication specialists to develop an oil specifically for reels and called it Hot Sauce. Super low viscosity allows the reel spool to ramp up to much higher speeds than with thicker oils. Tests have shown that reels lubed with Quantum Hot Sauce accelerated to speeds in excess of 20,000 RPM and will spin up to 30% longer than the same spool with inferior oils. Special additives in Hot Sauce molecularly bond to metal surfaces providing a level of permanent lubrication and corrosion resistance, even in saltwater environments. Hot Sauce's hydrophobic formulation pushes water away from bearings, further reducing corrosion. The bright red color lets you know Hot Sauce oil is where it belongs and is doing the job you intended."

At 7.99 for a 1 oz bottle it's a 256 bucks a quart 
It can't be all that bad for that kind of money
And really I need all the help I can get to cast farther.
And the red color is nice that you can see if it's still on the bearings.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

My worrie was using the wrong oil or grease can hurt my reel over time, I don't have to worry about that with Hot Sauce I'm guessing though correct?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

DE82 said:


> My worrie was using the wrong oil or grease can hurt my reel over time, I don't have to worry about that with Hot Sauce I'm guessing though correct?


In my ever so humble opinion... it's the best stuff available to the general public for reel maintenance. I've been using it on my shimano and quantum reels (and my Gander/Phleuger) reels for years.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> In my ever so humble opinion... it's the best stuff available to the general public for reel maintenance. I've been using it on my shimano and quantum reels (and my Gander/Phleuger) reels for years.


Well guys you've convinced me I'll be getting some hot sauce


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Correct
And you can buy it at most stores


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ManxFishing said:


> Correct
> And you can buy it at most stores


Just wanted to say thank you again to you ManX you've helped me a lot recently. I also wanted to let you know that site you gave me was a great place to get fishing stuff from. Stuff was cheep to ship, cheep to buy and great service - Bryon


----------

